# Why Females Should Avoid A Night Out With The Girls



## Jillaroo (Jul 31, 2013)

If this does not make you laugh out loud, you have lost your sense of humour.

The other night I was invited out for a night with the 'girls.'
I told my husband that I would be home by midnight, 'I promise!' 
Well, the hours passed and the margaritas went down way too easily.
Around 3 a.m., a bit loaded, I headed for home.
Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hallway started up and cuckooed 3 times. 
Quickly, realizing my husband would probably wake up, I cuckooed another 9 times. 
I was really proud of myself for coming up with such a quick-witted solution, in order to escape a possible conflict with him. 
(Even when totally smashed... 3 cuckoos plus 9 cuckoos totals = 12 cuckoos MIDNIGHT!) 
The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, I told him 
'MIDNIGHT'... he didn't seem pissed off in the least. 
Whew, I got away with that one! Then he said 'We need a new cuckoo clock. 
'When I asked him why, he said, 'Well, last night our clock cuckooed 
three times, then said 'oh #$%$' Cuckooed 4 more times, cleared its throat, cuckooed another three times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and farted


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2013)

:cheers:  Funny stuff!  

Do nights out with the girls ever turn out well?  .. ...  (I never had a cuckoo clock to deal with.)

My Friday nights out with the girls after work (though it's been a few years) were great, great  times ... some hilarious ... some not so much ...one involved a cop stop.  (and a ticket that I had to talk myself out of)   Those were the good times ....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2013)

Too funny Jillaroo, can relate to that! :cheers1:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 31, 2013)

I think I used to have girl's night out every Friday and Saturday...I can't remember.


----------



## Casper (Aug 1, 2013)

_*Love it Jill.....
*_


----------

